# printer for printing on textile tapes



## kimskiy (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi, everybody!
Could you advise the printer for printing on textile tapes ( for tags)
I need print tags like in image below. 
These tags(labels) are sewed on on backside of t-shirts .
The printer should be ink-jet for cheap and full-colour printing, or you can advise better choice
Thanks


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

Why don't you buy the tags already printed. The cost is minimal for an order of a thousand or maybe less


----------



## kimskiy (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.
We need that printer to print the satin printed labels for selling for the manufacturers of t-shirts


----------



## kimskiy (Sep 6, 2012)

Nobody could help?


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

kimskiy said:


> Nobody could help?


Maybe no one is understanding what you need exactly. Do you want to buy the machine to print the labels or do you want to buy them already printed?


----------



## kimskiy (Sep 6, 2012)

sorry...I want to buy the machine to print the labels


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't help you with that one. I have no idea what is used to produce that type of label. Maybe a sticker type label maker that prints on a roll then cut to size?


----------



## kimskiy (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.But I'm afraid that technology recommended by you can't suitable for us. 
Before we have been planning to buy the RapidTag machine All American Mfg & Supply Co. | Printing equipment and supplies
But there is one problem. We cannot to place this machine in the our cleint's plant, and they don't want to bring the t-shirts for printing to us.
May be you have an idea (machine) of producing the tags( neck labels) for t-shirts?


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

kimskiy said:


> Thanks for your reply.But I'm afraid that technology recommended by you can't suitable for us.
> Before we have been planning to buy the RapidTag machine All American Mfg & Supply Co. | Printing equipment and supplies
> But there is one problem. We cannot to place this machine in the our cleint's plant, and they don't want to bring the t-shirts for printing to us.
> May be you have an idea (machine) of producing the tags( neck labels) for t-shirts?



We always screen print our labels. Care tags, size brand name, everything.


----------



## kimskiy (Sep 6, 2012)

Do you use Rapid Tag machine (the link above). If it's so, could you give your review of this machine:
quality, speed, ease of use and etc...Should I buy that model of machine or you advise me another one
Thanks


----------

